

Show HN: Pipe, library to run ifttt-like alerts locally - sathish316
https://github.com/sathish316/pIpe/blob/master/README.md#pipe

======
bryanh
Cool! If I remember, you're the same guy who did
<http://apify.heroku.com/resources>, yes? Does this have a lot of shared code
with scrapify?

~~~
sathish316
This is completely independent. It'll work for any json service.

------
dfc
Neat project. If I could make a recommendation, I would suggest dropping the
capital I. Its not used consistently; git repo versus title of this post
versus command name.

~~~
sathish316
I looks like pipe character in github. But i had to drop it here for
readability.

------
pizza
Looks good but it shares its name with a popular pseudo-tool; may I suggest
WTTT (when this then that)?

~~~
sathish316
Are you referring to Unix Pipe, which inspired Yahoo Pipes, which inspired
ifttt and Zapire? ([http://nickoneill.com/the-forgotten-yahoo-project-that-
inspi...](http://nickoneill.com/the-forgotten-yahoo-project-that-inspired-two-
recently-funded-startups/))

~~~
sp332
There's also a Facebook file-sharing app called Pipe. I guess this project
could use a less-overloaded name!

------
azar1
Damn, I was talking to a friend about writing something like this just
yesterday!

Good job!

------
peteforde
I'd use this! Kudos for implementing it. I look forward to seeing where this
goes.

------
tom_usher
Looks nice - been thinking of something like this for a very lightweight ESB.

------
jordanmessina
Any plans on making this a web service?

